# Strings Test - Getting that Octopath Traveler sound



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

While we all get excited and wait for the release of Tokyo Scoring Strings which is suppose to nail that Muroya Strings sound featured in Octopath Traveler, here's a test one of my fav strings libraries, CSS. Trying to get the sound as close as possible. Anyone else has care to try out and compare with various setups / strings libraries.

Here's the original and the attached is CSS


----------



## william81723 (Aug 15, 2021)

Can you share your midi file so I can try another strings library more quickly~


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

william81723 said:


> Can you share your midi file so I can try another strings library more quickly~


I've just updated my previous post with the MIDI attachment.


----------



## Kent (Aug 15, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Tokyo Scoring Strings which is suppose to nail that Muroya Strings sound


Just want to point out that that is *literally* what TSS is: Muroya Strings in Kontakt


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 15, 2021)

william81723 said:


> Can you share your midi file so I can try another strings library more quickly~


Instantly thought about you  ES and SM to the rescue!


----------



## darcvision (Aug 15, 2021)

no reverb, i just balanced the volume of viola and cello a little bit....


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Here's another take which blends CSS with Soaring Strings.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

darcvision said:


> no reverb, i just balanced the volume of viola and cello a little bit....


what library is this ?


----------



## darcvision (Aug 15, 2021)

constaneum said:


> what library is this ?


sry, forgot to say the library. i'm using light and sound chamber strings


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 15, 2021)

Here's a quick go at it. Did not use your .mid, redid it by ear. No verb.


----------



## Tremendouz (Aug 15, 2021)

A quick try with Auddict United Strings of Europe through EW Spaces II. I didn't adjust the MIDI so the legato timings are kinda off.

There are so many mic positions that this is just one possibility for how it can sound.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 15, 2021)

Out traveling for a couple of days but can add BBCSO Pro, Nucleus, and Inspire if you’d like, when I get back home!


----------



## Tremendouz (Aug 15, 2021)

And another one, this time with 8dio Anthology (mainly the chamber section) through EW Spaces II. The chamber section doesnt have pizzicato so I used the solo bass. Also no 2nd violins so I used the full ensemble 1st violins in place of the 2nd violins.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi, 

Interesting to hear how these demos compare to the original strings of Octapath Traveler's. 

imho. none of the demos has the timbre, or the expressiveness of the original track. 

What I hear that's unique in the original score, is that velvety type smooth sound, especially in the violin section. Which makes it sound very unique, and wonderful. Very rich sound. 

How would you describe the original strings timbre/character ? 

I also wonder if TSS will include Sordino Strings, or maybe at least for the legatos ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Tremendouz (Aug 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> imho. none of the demos has the timbre, or the expressiveness of the original track.


In the case of my demos, I did not tweak the modwheel dynamics to match the library or the original so it's not really a fair comparison. But I agree that the timbre is different.


----------



## tcb (Aug 15, 2021)

SCS version!
No add effects,Close/Tree 1:1
View attachment VIcontroltest.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 15, 2021)

tcb said:


> SCS version!
> No add effects,Close/Tree 1:1
> View attachment VIcontroltest.mp3


Sounds nice, but not adding any effects is not helping. Having some hall effect will surely help.


----------



## tritonely (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice idea and wonderful piece of music! Really tempted to play the game because of this music. I've made some examples in Cubase of a few string libraries. The midi files have not been tweaked with the notes or automation. Of course, most libraries with more time and tweaking ('personalizing'), the sound will improve enormously. For now only added a bit of Valhalla Vintageverb (mix 16%, 2,5 sec concert hall). The mic settings are the ones the library automatically loads in (mostly room or decca tree), only Tallinn is because of it's very long tail set to spot mics. Hope you will enjoy! part 1:


----------



## tritonely (Aug 15, 2021)

part 2:


----------



## tritonely (Aug 15, 2021)

part 3:


----------



## tritonely (Aug 15, 2021)

Sorry btw, no pizz in the bass


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 15, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> And another one, this time with 8dio Anthology (mainly the chamber section) through EW Spaces II. The chamber section doesnt have pizzicato so I used the solo bass. Also no 2nd violins so I used the full ensemble 1st violins in place of the 2nd violins.


It sure does not have anything to do with the original being a smaller ens but of all the examples posted so far, this one feels musical enough that it works for me, even without tweaking the midi. Good start! Adagio ftw


----------



## Tremendouz (Aug 15, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> It sure does not have anything to do with the original being a smaller ens but of all the examples posted so far, this one feels musical enough that it works for me, even without tweaking the midi. Good start! Adagio ftw


It was the Legato II from Anthology, no idea if it exists in similar form in the legacy Adagio but I need to consider that "crossgrade" (my precious SSD space though)


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> Here's a quick go at it. Did not use your .mid, redid it by ear. No verb.


CSS too?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interesting to hear how these demos compare to the original strings of Octapath Traveler's.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear different libraries with different timbre. Can try this mockup once TSS is released. Hehe


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 15, 2021)

Do you think that the TSS teaser video music posted by ISW, resembles some of Joe Hisaishi's strings for some of his Studio Ghibli scores. i.e. Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, ..etc. ?

I'm also curious which other soundtracks have the type of strings character of the Octapath Traveler score ?

Thanks.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 15, 2021)

Impressed by Areia, a nice solid mockup sound. Dang it, just when it's becoming somewhat fashionable to hate on it! Lol


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 15, 2021)

Here's another one, by a lesser touted library . I F'd up part of the MIDI but sounds OK overall.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> Here's another one, by a lesser touted library . I F'd up part of the MIDI but sounds OK overall.


what library? haha


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 15, 2021)

constaneum said:


> what library? haha


Hollywood Strings Gold, with a Neutron preset on the mix.. Warm Brass orchestral something. What I like about HWS is you have endless articulations, legatos, finger positions, portamentos, to choose from so something can always improve it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 15, 2021)

This was fun. 

Edit: libraries are AI’s Areia and Solo layered. Swapped out the slurred legato in Solo to rebow since the slur apparently sounded “funny.”


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> This was fun.


this has some weird sound. lol. what library is is this ?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

constaneum said:


> this has some weird sound. lol. what library is is this ?


sounds a bit like LASS?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

i've created a poll for everyone to vote their favourite mockup strings sound. hehe


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 15, 2021)

constaneum said:


> this has some weird sound. lol. what library is is this ?


It’s Areia layered with Solo.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Opsy. Not what I've expected.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 15, 2021)

Performance Samples is really doing it for me so far. Especially Con Moto, even though the expression is so different from the intent of the original.

Here's MSS. The original is pretty hyped up so there's some Saturn on it too.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> And another one, this time with 8dio Anthology (mainly the chamber section) through EW Spaces II. The chamber section doesnt have pizzicato so I used the solo bass. Also no 2nd violins so I used the full ensemble 1st violins in place of the 2nd violins.


This sound great to me! Just need a little lushness since it is chamber sized. Maybe later it with the ensemble patch aswell in the background?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Performance Samples is really doing it for me so far. Especially Con Moto, even though the expression is so different from the intent of the original.
> 
> Here's MSS. The original is pretty hyped up so there's some Saturn on it too.


MSS not bad.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 16, 2021)

I tried Hollywood Strings Gold with the pizzicato bass.


----------



## Kurosawa (Aug 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you think that the TSS teaser video music posted by ISW, resembles some of Joe Hisaishi's strings for some of his Studio Ghibli scores. i.e. Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, ..etc. ?
> 
> I'm also curious which other soundtracks have the type of strings character of the Octapath Traveler score ?
> 
> Thanks.



No, because Hisaishi's Scores are using (often symphonic) strings recorded in a concert hall.

For example the score of Spirited Away was recorded in the *Sumida Triphony Hall *in Tokyo. 
Here's a video covering the recording:


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Do you think that the TSS teaser video music posted by ISW, resembles some of Joe Hisaishi's strings for some of his Studio Ghibli scores. i.e. Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, ..etc. ?
> 
> I'm also curious which other soundtracks have the type of strings character of the Octapath Traveler score ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hisaishi often use a larger orchestra in a larger hall. The TSS trailer is full of namedropping of games and anime’s using the same ensemble/room as the library.


----------



## Samy Cheboub (Aug 16, 2021)

Virtual performance :



For the sake of comparison:

live performance followed by virtual performance


virtual performance followed by live performance


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 16, 2021)

SCS, with Performance Legato and CS Legato layered for everything except basses, as there is no con sord legato for basses.

Only effects are a mild EQ and a bit of the Nimbus "Lge Neutral Hall" preset for reverb.

View attachment SCS Normal and CS Legatos.mp3


----------



## Saxer (Aug 16, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Virtual performance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good! What is "Virtual Performance"?


----------



## Samy Cheboub (Aug 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Sounds good! What is "Virtual Performance"?


Thanks.
Nothing special, I could have used the terms mockup or midi programming.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Hisaishi often use a larger orchestra in a larger hall. The TSS trailer is full of namedropping of games and anime’s using the same ensemble/room as the library.


Thanks. 

I will check the names of the games in the trailer video.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> No, because Hisaishi's Scores are using (often symphonic) strings recorded in a concert hall.
> 
> For example the score of Spirited Away was recorded in the *Sumida Triphony Hall *in Tokyo.
> Here's a video covering the recording:



Wow.. This is quite a large concert hall. Now I know why I love the sound character of Spirited Away. The reflections of Sumida Triphony Hall sound wonderful. Hehe we need another Sample library recorded in this hall.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 16, 2021)

I will try this with my libraries and seventh heaven!


----------



## Evans (Aug 16, 2021)

CSS here sounds like a hundred bees humming the tune.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 16, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Thanks.
> Nothing special, I could have used the terms mockup or midi programming.


Ah... I thought it was a string library I didn't know


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 16, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Virtual performance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What libraries are these?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 16, 2021)

Evans said:


> CSS here sounds like a hundred bees humming the tune.


Right, i can't believe it's voted so highly. Are some people just voting for their favorites and not actually listening to the examples? 🤔


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 16, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Virtual performance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a good virtual performance in the first place and an excellent "correct" performance of this theme with a string library and a piano, whatever they are. You're doing great! I vote for this option. Is he on the list?


----------



## gst98 (Aug 16, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> What libraries are these?


Vista or Con Moto and soaring strings maybe?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Right, i can't believe it's voted so highly. Are some people just voting for their favorites and not actually listening to the examples? 🤔


That never happens.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 16, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> Here's a quick go at it. Did not use your .mid, redid it by ear. No verb.


Not bad at all. I think your police legato is doing a good job, but in general, the tone is more on the dark side. And for this I think it could be raw CSS or MSS.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2021)

It would be helpful if demo posters will indicate what library/ies they used when posting a demo.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> It would be helpful if demo posters will indicate what library/ies they used when posting a demo.


Fixed my post and swapped out the legato type in Solo to blend better with Areia.


----------



## becolossal (Aug 16, 2021)

Evans said:


> CSS here sounds like a hundred bees humming the tune.


I will never unhear it – LOL!

I think the SCS mockups sound the best to my ears. While they may not nail the exact sound, I think they best capture the mood/vibe of the original tune. And even there, it's hair-splitting.

That said, I tend to obsess over this stuff as well, often just resulting in a lot of wasted time. The game I'm working on right now is heavily inspired by the Ghibli catalog and I've sent mockups of the main theme using a variety of different libraries and combinations trying to nail "that sound." None of them stood out differently to them more than another. It's all about the vibe and style of writing far more than it is what library is being used.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 16, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Virtual performance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what's the library used here? sounds quite good.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 16, 2021)

So is this an attempt to relieve the G.A.S. feeling that is building up with the pending release of TSS? Trying to find that you might already have the sound with your existing Libraries so you can avoiding buying TSS? 
You know that won't work. You're going to buy it anyway.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 16, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> So is this an attempt to relieve the G.A.S. feeling that is building up with the pending release of TSS? Trying to find that you might already have the sound with your existing Libraries so you can avoiding buying TSS?
> You know that won't work. You're going to buy it anyway.


most likely in my buying list. i'm 85% on the buying side. if you ask me where the 15% balance goes to ? here goes

a) 5% (the sound). 
the timbre is there but the vibrato isn't. IS mentioned will record another molto vibrato layer.

b) 10% (legato & portamento programming). 
can do fast legato but what about for slower melody line context? I understood TSS is to achieve certain context but hoping to hear a demo on slower lines with beautiful legato transition

Also looking forward to hear how good can this portamento be programmed. Most sample libraries didn't nail this. LASS is the only one which has great control (i believe MSS too though i didn't have the library to test out) and able to do better portamento than most libraries such as CSS, SSS, SCS and etc.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 16, 2021)

Would also love to hear a demo with more vibrato and portamento!


----------



## Samy Cheboub (Aug 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> What libraries are these?





constaneum said:


> so what's the library used here? sounds quite good.


Hollywood Strings - Vista - Con Moto - a bit of Nashville and LASS -


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Hollywood Strings - Vista - Con Moto - a bit of Nashville and LASS -


Only 5 libraries lol. Don't get me wrong it does sound good.

From the samples here I like MSS best, CSS least.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 17, 2021)

soooo many layering...i gonna faint. haha


----------



## Samy Cheboub (Aug 17, 2021)

Stacking is life but some of the libraries I mentioned perform only one line. For example I used LASS for only three violin notes :



I used it for the beautiful vibrato (3dr note)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Hollywood Strings - Vista - Con Moto - a bit of Nashville and LASS -


Wow.. you got quite surgical.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Stacking is life but some of the libraries I mentioned perform only one line. For example I used LASS for only three violin notes :
> 
> 
> 
> I used it for the beautiful vibrato (3dr note)



Are you using the Pixelpoet Trick for LASS?


----------



## Samy Cheboub (Aug 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Wow.. you got quite surgical.


True ! The day it will be enough to just import a midi file to get a living performance has not yet to come. As you know, live performances are full of details and beautiful imperfections, nothing will ever replace them.



Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Are you using the Pixelpoet Trick for LASS?


What is it ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> True ! The day it will be enough to just import a midi file to get a living performance has not yet to come. As you know, live performances are full of details and beautiful imperfections, nothing will ever replace them.


Hopefully *TSS* will not require further layering with other strings to get the characteristic sound we hear in the Octapath Traveler Soundtrack. That is the main goal of this Strings library.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

By the way, where can I find info. on the Pixelpoet trick for LASS 2.5 (Not MSS), so I can give it a try. 

Thanks.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully *TSS* will not require further layering with other strings to get the characteristic sound we hear in the Octapath Traveler Soundtrack. That is the main goal of this Strings library.


Don't get your hopes too high my friend, this maniacal level of detail is only possible with layering and a ton of automation. The sonic signature will be very close since those are the same musicians in the same studio with the same engineer but from the teasers I don't think TSS will have enough variety to be all done with one library.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Don't get your hopes too high my friend, this maniacal level of detail is only possible with layering and a ton of automation. The sonic signature will be very close since those are the same musicians in the same studio with the same engineer but from the teasers I don't think TSS will have enough variety to be all done with one library.


You might be correct. But let's give TSS a chance to show off what it can deliver.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> True ! The day it will be enough to just import a midi file to get a living performance has not yet to come. As you know, live performances are full of details and beautiful imperfections, nothing will ever replace them.
> 
> 
> What is it ?


I strongly suggest trying the trick. It involves going into the wrench but as a result you get a longer legato transition which makes the phrasing sound so good.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 17, 2021)

Surprised no one did BBCSO yet, forcing me to dust off the backup drive. Have to say, the strings are quite lovely even if I hate the brass.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 17, 2021)

And AROOF (no expansions) just for fun.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Aug 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> By the way, where can I find info. on the Pixelpoet trick for LASS 2.5 (Not MSS), so I can give it a try.
> 
> Thanks.








Pixelpoet Trick – Legato Enhancer for Kontakt Libraries


Hi all, some already know my legato trick I've done for LASS. In a nutshell: The trick elongates the legato transitions and make them more "expressive", therefore introduces some delay. Other libraries the trick is working with so far (Thanks to all the testers!): Berlin Brass Berlin Strings...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Pixelpoet Trick – Legato Enhancer for Kontakt Libraries
> 
> 
> Hi all, some already know my legato trick I've done for LASS. In a nutshell: The trick elongates the legato transitions and make them more "expressive", therefore introduces some delay. Other libraries the trick is working with so far (Thanks to all the testers!): Berlin Brass Berlin Strings...
> ...


@Pixelpoet1985 ,

Thank You for the link.


----------



## AMBi (Aug 17, 2021)

Don’t think I’ve ever heard CSS sound this buzzy before. 
It sounds very hyped up, are you using just the upper dynamics?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 17, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever heard CSS sound this buzzy before.
> It sounds very hyped up, are you using just the upper dynamics?


I'm guessing they tried to EQ to get closer to the original sound. That's the same reason I used so much saturation on mine, but i tried to back off when I thought the sound was starting to suffer. Sound matching isn't easy!


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 17, 2021)

tritonely said:


> part 2:


Is it just my ears or can i hear every. Single. Transition in Vista? Is that normal for the library? Do i need to call the legato police? But on a serious note is anyone else hearing that?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 17, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever heard CSS sound this buzzy before.
> It sounds very hyped up, are you using just the upper dynamics?


I did EQ. Only using Close and Room mic send to different channels for EQ. Probably I boosted too much highs. Hmm...


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> i hear every. Single. Transition


I can't help but read this with an accent in both volume and pitch.

Also, Your arms might be flailing about in this scenario


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 17, 2021)

Wait... does the Octopath Traveler OST use live musicians?

I was under the impression it was all programmed


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Is it just my ears or can i hear every. Single. Transition in Vista? Is that normal for the library? Do i need to call the legato police? But on a serious note is anyone else hearing that?


Uh oh. The Jasper Police will not tolerate this insolence.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 17, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Wait... does the Octopath Traveler OST use live musicians?
> 
> I was under the impression it was all programmed


yes. live musicians. this thread is on strings sound mockup


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 17, 2021)

constaneum said:


> yes. live musicians. this thread is on strings sound mockup


hmm maybe it was the rest of the instruments that gave me that impression. I think it's probably the way the OST is mixed + all the rock instrumentation.

The hi hats are basically poking you in the brain lol


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 17, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> I can't help but read this with an accent in both volume and pitch.
> 
> Also, Your arms might be flailing about in this scenario


That's sort of how it feels!


----------



## RMH (Aug 17, 2021)

Samy Cheboub said:


> Hollywood Strings - Vista - Con Moto - a bit of Nashville and LASS -


I wish I could finish it with one instrument. If it's hard, layer it. How are the layered volume ratio and microphone of each instrument set?


----------



## gst98 (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Is it just my ears or can i hear every. Single. Transition in Vista? Is that normal for the library? Do i need to call the legato police? But on a serious note is anyone else hearing that?


Vista violins in the lower register on low dynamics are a bit bumpy


----------



## Erik (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi,

Herewith another version with 5 different not (yet) listed products here.

- A full mix with VSL Elite strings stacked with VSL SSPro and added: Cremona Strings (NI), SampleModeling and SWAM 3.
- Only the VSL strings
- Only the other (than VSL) strings

I started this mockup as a way of preparing a nice meal: main ingredients the VSL ones, spiced with three other flavours. For me the VSL provide as main section the right atmosphere and cohesive string sound, but for me lacks some direct expression and subtleties however.
This is the task of what I call the 'herbs', moreover the Cremona, although often not very appealing when really exposed imo, gives a nice sense of the first desk players. Combined with the modeled ones, there are many opportunities to customize vibrato/intensity. If you listen to only the third track herebelow, you will agree that only the _herbs _isolated won't taste very nice btw, but as extra they really have a function imo.

Maybe no isolated product is able to manage such a complex task as needed here. For that reason this attempt, I hope you'll like it.

Only a small touch of reverb added (Phoenixverb), no EQ or whatsoever.

My two cents...............


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

Erik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Herewith another version with 5 different not (yet) listed products here.
> 
> ...


The combination definitely sounds the best


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 11, 2021)

Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


----------



## RMH (Sep 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
> I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


I like this sound!😍


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 11, 2021)

Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


They both sound beautiful!


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 11, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> They both sound beautiful!


I think this is because you need to adjust the timbre and the midi info for the piece like real musicians do. for example, the studio that Octopath recorded in has more hi-freq reverb than studios in LA etc, and you need to add somd hi-freq to CSS. And the musicians are a little more expressive than Hollywood soundtracks so CC1 should be more dynamic. That's my opinion.


----------



## TCMQL1 (Sep 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


That sounds great! Forgot I was listening to a mockup at a few points lol


----------



## RMH (Sep 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


I think the balance and combination of the instruments are really good.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
> I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


I'm sure TSS will sound better, and closer to the Octa Trav. Soundtrack


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm sure TSS will sound better, and closer to the Octa Trav. Soundtrack


same here. the audio they released sounds so promising


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 14, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
> I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


Do you mind sharing more details on how you accomplished that sound from CSS? Different mic levels, any CSSS blending, what type of EQ changes, etc?


----------



## lessera (Sep 15, 2021)

The OST from Octopath Traveler is worthy of a lot of praise. 

Thought I'd try my luck at getting BBCSO Pro to sound somewhat similar to the strings from the original... Unfortunately, there just isn't any way to eliminate the the baked-in Maida Vale sound completely. At least with the Pro version, I can do a fair bit of mic mixing to get something that is ball-park-ish (to my ears anyway).

The violins from the OST sound REALLY great. There is a bit of volume pumping going on with the violin section that sounds somewhat unnatural (but altogether quite pleasing). One would have to get pretty fiddly with the dynamics automation to recreate that effect with BBCSO.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Sep 16, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
> I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


Unbelievable! But why does it stop so abruptly? I want to continue!


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 16, 2021)

because it's not finished yet and I don't have time to finish it recently. here's the demo but the strings are not as good as before.


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 16, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Unbelievable! But why does it stop so abruptly? I want to continue!


updated file is above this reply


----------



## platixzhang (Sep 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Do you mind sharing more details on how you accomplished that sound from CSS? Different mic levels, any CSSS blending, what type of EQ changes, etc?


The sound is all 3 separate mics and enhance the close mic a little bit(+1~2dB), and add a string quratet(CSSS) to the strings. Some exciter to hi-freq would be necessary for css is darker and softer


----------



## mussnig (Sep 20, 2021)

Found this thread quite intriguing and decided to give it a try with SStS Pro and a little bit of BHCT High Strings. I took the MIDI from the first post and left most of it untouched (I ony modified few parts of it).

I then mostly played around with the mic blend, EQ, reverbs and a bit of compression.

View attachment Octopath_SStS.mp3


----------



## pz_music (Oct 10, 2021)

Since we're still waiting on more news from TSS I thought I'd throw in another test with SA Chamber Strings!

I had to rewrite the CC from the original MIDI though and fiddle quite a bit with mic settings. For reverb I went with a studio from Spaces 2, as I understand it the Octopath string section wasn't recorded in a hall.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Oct 10, 2021)

I think I'll join in. This is another piece from Octopath using Session Strings Pro, out-of-the-box. Only added some high pass and low pass and reverb.





__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## RMH (Oct 10, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


Is there a video of daw piano roll?


----------



## mgaewsj (Oct 10, 2021)

Forgive me if I join in, I am a noob/learner so I wanted to give it a try  

I used just BBCSO Core, no reverb, no eq, nothing.
Definitely missing Pro's mic options!
I did not use @constaneum midi file btw.


----------



## SZK-Max (Oct 11, 2021)

If it ’s momentary, BBCSO can win

mics : tree out leader
Strings layered leaders(mic:close)
Midi's one already exists, so my favorite bars(1:40~)


----------



## RMH (Oct 11, 2021)

SZK-Max said:


> If it ’s momentary, BBCSO can win
> 
> mics : tree out leader
> Strings layered leaders(mic:close)
> Midi's one already exists, so my favorite bars(1:40~)


Wow very nice!
As expected, bbcso's strings must be good instruments.👍
How to mix?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 11, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Here's the mockup totally by Cinematic Studio Series (except for percussion), and I thought it was really great to do Japanese mockups.
> I'm also wondering if Tokyo Scoring Strings can do better. but we will see only after its release.


Incredible! Forgot I was listening to a mock up midway through

And yeah definitely looking forward to this thread’s revival once TSS comes out


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 11, 2021)

Indeed, the best demonstration is here. Cinematic Studio Strings are hard to beat. Still the king of smooth flowing romantic legato.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 11, 2021)

SZK-Max said:


> If it ’s momentary, BBCSO can win
> 
> mics : tree out leader
> Strings layered leaders(mic:close)
> Midi's one already exists, so my favorite bars(1:40~)


I'm really impressed with your trumpet work, @SZK-Max.

Beautifully done


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

And now that TSS is out, here is a version using the fully automated Lookahead mode. All I did was set velocities to under 64 for the legato lines and set the contrabass to pizzicato. TSS did the rest.

Using the default mic mix, no processing other than a Limiter to hit -14 LUFS.

View attachment Ending Theme - Octopath Traveler OST TSS.mp3


@Andrew Aversa @neblix @Sarah Mancuso I'd say you nailed getting that Octopath Traveler sound!


----------



## Evans (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> And now that TSS is out, here is a version using the fully automated Lookahead mode. All I did was set velocities to under 64 for the legato lines and set the contrabass to pizzicato. TSS did the rest.
> 
> Using the default mic mix, no processing other than a Limiter to hit -14 LUFS.
> 
> View attachment Ending Theme - Octopath Traveler OST TSS.mp3


Thanks for getting this started!

Purely from a listener's perspective (I've only loaded a patch or two to make sure I didn't have a wonky install), I think this could use some more dynamics control (staying closer to the bottom/mid range) and riding the vibrato a bit (sounds like it was kept up top for the duration?).


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Evans said:


> Thanks for getting this started!
> 
> Purely from a listener's perspective (I've only loaded a patch or two to make sure I didn't have a wonky install), I think this could use some more dynamics control (staying closer to the bottom/mid range) and riding the vibrato a bit (sounds like it was kept up top for the duration?).


I'm just using the MIDI that was supplied by the OP. Did zero programming for the library outside of setting things up for Lookahead mode to work as intended.

Edit: CC1 tops out at around 96 or so in this file.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> And now that TSS is out, here is a version using the fully automated Lookahead mode. All I did was set velocities to under 64 for the legato lines and set the contrabass to pizzicato. TSS did the rest.
> 
> Using the default mic mix, no processing other than a Limiter to hit -14 LUFS.
> 
> ...


And why is it not so smooth? It seems to me that the melody is in a hurry in some places, and somewhere it is late. In general, the sound seemed rough and harsh to me.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> And now that TSS is out, here is a version using the fully automated Lookahead mode. All I did was set velocities to under 64 for the legato lines and set the contrabass to pizzicato. TSS did the rest.
> 
> Using the default mic mix, no processing other than a Limiter to hit -14 LUFS.
> 
> ...


This is the moment I was waiting for, thank you 
The tone is there for the most part which is nice and easily the closest in the thread so far!
The legatos aren't as flowy as I'd hoped though the demos already told me that much.

I think I saw someone mention some slight Con Sordino blended would get some of the silkyness in the track.
The CS emulation sounded really good in the walkthrough so it'll probably sound amazing blended too.

It's nice to hear it with so many other examples so I guess this is the first official comparison we have which is super useful
So happy a library like this exists now, feels like a dream!


----------



## TintoL (Dec 8, 2021)

platixzhang said:


> Though CSS Series are designed for making Hollywood cinematic music, i found that it is now the best to do video game mockups. Here's another piece that I did about half a year ago using CSS and BBC percussions. I found that the library sounded like Hollywood but can be much smaller and denser. Feel free to discuss the mockup


That was awesome....


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> And why is it not so smooth? It seems to me that the melody is in a hurry in some places, and somewhere it is late. In general, the sound seemed rough and harsh to me.


Why are you asking me? I'm just using the MIDI provided by the OP.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

AMBi said:


> This is the moment I was waiting for, thank you
> The tone is there for the most part which is nice and easily the closest in the thread so far!
> The legatos aren't as flowy as I'd hoped though the demos already told me that much.
> 
> ...


Here is a version with Con Sordino enabled.

Might I remind anyone looking to critique what they're hearing or judging the library by this, there is ZERO programming work and no processing involved here. This is the original MIDI provided in the OP with everything AUTOMATED via Lookahead mode (that includes legato selection).

Personally, given the above, I'm very excited by the capabilities of this library because the ability to customize it to your playing/sequencing style is DEEP.

I'm sure more convincing results can be done with manual work, but I don't have time to do that until this evening at the earliest.

View attachment Ending Theme - Octopath Traveler OST TSS CS.mp3


----------



## Evans (Dec 8, 2021)

I think the intent of the original attachment is that the midi is a quick starting point for the raw notes, but each product has wildly different reactions to various controls and this is not plug-and-play.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Why are you asking me? I'm just using the MIDI provided by the OP.


Now it's clear, you didn't bother to edit it to test and give the library a chance. Then what's the point? Don't we want to hear a good performance with the library?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Now it's clear, you didn't bother to edit it to test and give the library a chance. Then what's the point? Don't we want to hear a good performance with the library?


It's something I whipped together on my lunch break with time I had available. You can piss right off with the condescension and do a better job yourself.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 8, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Now it's clear, you didn't bother to edit it to test and give the library a chance. Then what's the point? Don't we want to hear a good performance with the library?


To be fair this is more of a tone test (which I think gets pretty close) and 90% of the examples in this thread are made the same way.
Using the same MIDI track across multiple VI's will always give mixed results.

We'll probably get an example in context, massaged with other instruments down the line like the CS series one


----------



## dhmusic (Dec 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> It's something I whipped together on my lunch break with time I had available. You can piss right off with the condescension and do a better job yourself.


I get it, you're showing what the lookahead can do completely on it's own. It actually got pretty close, I wonder what made it hiccup


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 8, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> And why is it not so smooth? It seems to me that the melody is in a hurry in some places, and somewhere it is late. In general, the sound seemed rough and harsh to me.


The original was made for CSS which means the timing is all messed up. Don't get me started on CSS again 😂


----------



## neblix (Dec 8, 2021)

The swells on every note in the original Octopath OST track are pretty extreme. I don't think any library has legatos that have that much drop in pressure, so no matter what lib you choose, emulating that will need manual CC dips. That being said, we tried to get legatos as even as we could so that you could shape the phrases how you liked. This does mean with no manual shaping that it would sound a bit flat.

I've toyed with the idea of offering alternate "legato characters" in the UI so we can emulate phrasing like that as an option, now that we have a baseline to work with. Additionally, we're planning an update to the processing of transition samples that should let us make them louder and have more character with sounding bumpy!


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> I get it, you're showing what the lookahead can do completely on it's own. It actually got pretty close, I wonder what made it hiccup


Pretty much what @Casiquire said above. CSS requires leading the next note to compensate for the long-ass legato transitions.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 8, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> The original was made for CSS which means the timing is all messed up. Don't get me started on CSS again 😂


I thought so, it explains a lot. I know how CSS works.


----------



## neblix (Dec 8, 2021)

Tell you what, I'll retool the MIDI, completely quantize it back to scratch, and post results!


----------



## neblix (Dec 8, 2021)

There we go, completely aligned. Also had to fix transcription errors, some stuff in the MIDI was not accurate (also, TSS is in concert pitch, the basses are not transposed like in CSS). I also removed *all* CC automation, just so people can hear the raw TSS sound better. This is F dynamic. So this is *no automation*.

I decided to have everyone do bowed legato here, it matches that "swell" character more, but I put the cellos in slurs to soften them, and put in a couple portas.

I did have to loosen the release envelope on the contrabsses to get the pizzicatos to ring out else they cut short with the duratio-style triggering; something Lookahead should do automatically, and I'll make sure to log that in for a future update. But if you didn't use Easy Artic and triggered pizz normally, not an issue.

I have a treble boost and a slight 1-2Khz dip on the string bus.

View attachment TSS Octo (No CC).mp3


----------



## Evans (Dec 8, 2021)

OMG thank you for fixing the timing.


----------



## RMH (Dec 8, 2021)

neblix said:


> The swells on every note in the original Octopath OST track are pretty extreme. I don't think any library has legatos that have that much drop in pressure, so no matter what lib you choose, emulating that will need manual CC dips. That being said, we tried to get legatos as even as we could so that you could shape the phrases how you liked. This does mean with no manual shaping that it would sound a bit flat.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of offering alternate "legato characters" in the UI so we can emulate phrasing like that as an option, now that we have a baseline to work with. Additionally, we're planning an update to the processing of transition samples that should let us make them louder and have more character with sounding bumpy!


There will be additional updates on TSS, right?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 8, 2021)

RMH said:


> There will be additional updates on TSS, right?


Yes!


----------



## neblix (Dec 8, 2021)

RMH said:


> There will be additional updates on TSS, right?


For the foreseeable future, as long as we continue developing winds and brass over the next few years, TSS will definitely be receiving upgrades periodically.


----------



## RMH (Dec 8, 2021)

neblix said:


> For the foreseeable future, as long as we continue developing winds and brass over the next few years, TSS will definitely be receiving upgrades periodically.


1. By the way, the user who bought it with me said that the polylegato conversion to CC is not working.

2. Obviously, there are four different microphones, but there is no significant change in the source. If you recorded using a different microphone, there should be a difference in the source, but there is no difference. And I also need to explain this part.


----------



## neblix (Dec 8, 2021)

RMH said:


> 1. By the way, the user who bought it with me said that the polylegato conversion to CC is not working.
> 
> 2. Obviously, there are four different microphones, but there is no significant change in the source. If you recorded using a different microphone, there should be a difference in the source, but there is no difference. And I also need to explain this part.


I'm not sure I understand either of these questions; can you post this in our commercial thread so more of us can help? It's a bit off topic to respond to bugs/feedback here!


----------



## RMH (Dec 8, 2021)

neblix said:


> I'm not sure I understand either of these questions; can you post this in our commercial thread so more of us can help? It's a bit off topic to respond to bugs/feedback here!


OK! I Will soon post this. I have to finish my work. 😭


----------



## parmpreet1337 (Dec 9, 2021)

Going to try orchestrating this using 8dio century strings. Will post an update when I have it done.

Edit: Here it is. Dynamics and expression are slightly modified and I lowered the DB by an octave, but otherwise its the same as the midi provided. I adjusted the default microphone positions of the library and added some reverb. A little bit of EQ but I not too much because I got lazy lol.


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 9, 2021)

parmpreet1337 said:


> Going to try orchestrating this using 8dio century strings. Will post an update when I have it done.
> 
> Edit: Here it is. Dynamics and expression are slightly modified and I lowered the DB by an octave, but otherwise its the same as the midi provided. I adjusted the default microphone positions of the library and added some reverb. A little bit of EQ but I not too much because I got lazy lol.


Well done! That sounds quite good. I always thought the legatos were pretty good an 8dio stuff for the most part


----------



## JeeTee (Dec 11, 2021)

For what it's worth, here's Hollywood Strings Diamond.
I think Sammy's demo really does sounds like music, and shows that its more about the skillset than the library


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 11, 2021)

Here is TSS again. A bit softer, with a dash of 'Verb. Taking off the edge without going to Con Sordino

View attachment TSS Softer Octopath Traveller.mp3


----------



## Evans (Dec 11, 2021)

JeeTee said:


> For what it's worth, here's Hollywood Strings Diamond.
> I think Sammy's demo really does sounds like music, and shows that its more about the skillset than the library


Gosh, I love EWHO Strings. Which mics are you using? Bringing down the verb a bit, bumping up the Close mics, and _maybe_ some light EQ could make this going from "huh, wow, EWHO is pretty good" to "whaaaaaaat."

Also, did you use one of the patches that lets you control the vibrato? I can't recall which ones do/do not.


----------



## JeeTee (Dec 12, 2021)

Evans said:


> Gosh, I love EWHO Strings. Which mics are you using? Bringing down the verb a bit, bumping up the Close mics, and _maybe_ some light EQ could make this going from "huh, wow, EWHO is pretty good" to "whaaaaaaat."
> 
> Also, did you use one of the patches that lets you control the vibrato? I can't recall which ones do/do not.


This is JUST the close mics. I'm mainly using the BC Slur Port patches (so yes there is vibrato control to an extent) and some Sustain patches for vibrato enhancement.

Here are the close mics, no additional processing.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 12, 2021)

JeeTee said:


> For what it's worth, here's Hollywood Strings Diamond.
> I think Sammy's demo really does sounds like music, and shows that its more about the skillset than the library


HO sounds absolutely lovely! If anything, this thread proves how you don’t really need TSS to achieve this sound. Sure, it sounds fabulous (and if you don’t own a string library it might be one of the better options), but so do many of the other alternatives here! Some of which I already own. It’s really a matter of the composition and musicality more so than the sound in my eyes.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Dec 30, 2021)

Late to the party, but here's my shot at it. I'm still learning to program with virtual instruments, so it is a very useful exercise.
Libraries : Vista, Con Moto, CSSS (for violins), LASS3 (for violins) and NSS for bass pizz. (Piano is Embertone Walker D)
Any advice welcome, thanks !
View attachment Octopath Strings Test #3.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Might be late to the party on this thread... but I didn't see a complete mockup using just this library... someone did mention it as a layer. But here's an attempt at just using this library. Had to move it up five semitones to fit the libraries range. Other than just some changing of velocities, didn't touch CC. Tried to match up the pre-delay by ear, I'm still not wonderful at that, so excuse me if that's off. No EQ, Comp, Master, nothing, so no blaming me if you don't like the sound or mix. Just switched kontakts built in reverb for 10% R4.

Any guesses which library? EDIT: It's BHCT. EDIT2: Reprinted them all as I mucked up putting the mid strings line on the wrong patch.

View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.T1.mp3


And just playing with mics only, this is the same but with Close and Ambient mics:
View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.C1+A.mp3


One more, Close 2 and Outriggers:
View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.C2+O.mp3

One final one: Tree2. Nice to do this to learn the differences on the mics if nothing else.

View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.T2.mp3


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Might be late to the party on this thread... but I didn't see a complete mockup using just this library... someone did mention it as a layer. But here's an attempt at just using this library. Had to move it up five semitones to fit the libraries range. Other than just some changing of velocities, didn't touch CC. Tried to match up the pre-delay by ear, I'm still not wonderful at that, so excuse me if that's off. No EQ, Comp, Master, nothing, so no blaming me if you don't like the sound or mix. Just switched kontakts built in reverb for 10% R4.
> 
> Any guesses which library?
> View attachment 68380
> ...


Did you mean to change the key?


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Any guesses which library?


It’s gotta be BHCT.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Did you mean to change the key?


I put it up 5 semitones to match the libraries range on the ensembles, but didn't think I changed the anything else - did I inadvertantly make it a different mode or something?


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> It’s gotta be BHCT.


Hole in one. Well spotted!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I put it up 5 semitones to match the libraries range on the ensembles, but didn't think I changed the anything else - did I inadvertantly make it a different mode or something?


Well it changes the whole tone and color, so it's hard to compare it directly.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Well it changes the whole tone and color, so it's hard to compare it directly.


Yeah, it's kinda annoying - something I've bumped into a few times whilst writing with BHCT - there's a big fat gap in the mid strings so legato lines can't move into the viola/cello range. It has a mid-brass but not a mid-strings patch.

Here it is in original pitch, but obviously lots of notes missing. But can compare the tone and timbre better. Tree2.

View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.mp3


EDIT: Realised I'd printed it with master fx on, just re-printed with no master fx


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Yeah, it's kinda annoying - something I've bumped into a few times whilst writing with BHCT - there's a big fat gap in the mid strings so legato lines can't move into the viola/cello range. It has a mid-brass but not a mid-strings patch.
> 
> Here it is in original pitch, but obviously lots of notes missing. But can compare the tone and timbre better. Tree2.
> 
> ...


The lows don't go high enough to fill in the middle range? That seems odd, something must be wrong.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> The lows don't go high enough to fill in the middle range? That seems odd, something must be wrong.


Ah! You made me rethink and recheck - you're right... I've moved that line from the high patch to the low patch, and it fits in the range. I. Am. Such. A. Noob. 

View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.2.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Well it changes the whole tone and color, so it's hard to compare it directly.


Just reprinted all the examples in my original reply, with the corrected patch.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Ah! You made me rethink and recheck - you're right... I've moved that line from the high patch to the low patch, and it fits in the range. I. Am. Such. A. Noob.
> 
> View attachment Octopath Traveller - BHCT.2 oriignal pitch.2.mp3


Yay! I'm glad that worked because otherwise it would have been such an oversight in the library's design. And you're fine, we're all here to learn, and now you can get even more mileage out of a great library so there's really nothing to feel negative about at all!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Might be late to the party on this thread... but I didn't see a complete mockup using just this library... someone did mention it as a layer. But here's an attempt at just using this library. Had to move it up five semitones to fit the libraries range. Other than just some changing of velocities, didn't touch CC. Tried to match up the pre-delay by ear, I'm still not wonderful at that, so excuse me if that's off. No EQ, Comp, Master, nothing, so no blaming me if you don't like the sound or mix. Just switched kontakts built in reverb for 10% R4.
> 
> Any guesses which library? EDIT: It's BHCT. EDIT2: Reprinted them all as I mucked up putting the mid strings line on the wrong patch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this. I've always wanted to hear more of the BHCT in new and different styles of music. I like the Close 2+Outriggers


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Thanks for doing this. I've always wanted to hear more of the BHCT in new and different styles of music. I like the Close 2+Outriggers


I really really like BHCT. I debated making it my next purchase, but everyone was so enthused about it on here, that I bought it. And what everyone says is so true, it's so inspiring and useable. And the different close mics have different balances of the ensembled pairings, so if you don't like a pairing, you can usually find a mic that works better. And I've been putting it with electronic drums and sounds and it fits really well there too, as it's quite a "dry" library if you want it to be. Really versatile.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I really really like BHCT. I debated making it my next purchase, but everyone was so enthused about it on here, that I bought it. And what everyone says is so true, it's so inspiring and useable. And the different close mics have different balances of the ensembled pairings, so if you don't like a pairing, you can usually find a mic that works better. And I've been putting it with electronic drums and sounds and it fits really well there too, as it's quite a "dry" library if you want it to be. Really versatile.


Also check out the mic mixes, especially Mix 2. Apart from that, I usually make a blend of both close mics, tree 2 and outriggers. And of course I always turn off the built-in reverb.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 15, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Also check out the mic mixes, especially Mix 2. Apart from that, I usually make a blend of both close mics, tree 2 and outriggers. And of course I always turn off the built-in reverb.


Thanks! Hadn't realised there was pre-done mixes in the stereo mixes folder. Hmm, not so easy to start with the stereo mixes and then switch to mic mixes... I mean I could put the two different patches on the same kontakt, and then swap them around via changing midi channels, but that's a bit inelegant - any other simpler way? A shame they didn't include these in the main patch...


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Thanks! Hadn't realised there was pre-done mixes in the stereo mixes folder. Hmm, not so easy to start with the stereo mixes and then switch to mic mixes... I mean I could put the two different patches on the same kontakt, and then swap them around via changing midi channels, but that's a bit inelegant - any other simpler way? A shame they didn't include these in the main patch...


How would you prefer to switch?

Anyways, I would try to automate the mic levels/mix livels.


----------



## JotaArkham (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello, here is my attempt. I've layered OT BSS with Tableau, and changed the mic positions to bring the violins closer and the sharp pizzicato thump away. Finally, I've equalized as carefully as possible, and added a very smooth sidechain pumper to simulate the irregularity of playing plus a subtle tape saturator, although what I would have to do is work on modulation and expression, and the execution of MIDI notes (I haven't changed the MIDI).

All the best!

View attachment OctopathJotaArkham4.mp3


----------



## JotaArkham (Jan 16, 2022)

Another approach, just OT BSS + Tableau with some mic tweaks, a subtle EQ booster on low-mids and highs, and a Weiss MM-1 to handle transients and harmonic distortion. 

I'm not happy with the low-end, specially comparing with the beautiful tails of the original's pizzicato. Very hard to emulate but, anyway... 


View attachment OctopathJotaArkham5.mp3


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 16, 2022)

JotaArkham said:


> Another approach, just OT BSS + Tableau with some mic tweaks, a subtle EQ booster on low-mids and highs, and a Weiss MM-1 to handle transients and harmonic distortion.
> 
> I'm not happy with the low-end, specially comparing with the beautiful tails of the original's pizzicato. Very hard to emulate but, anyway...
> 
> ...


I like how the two libraries play together. No disrespect to the good, expressive work Organic Samples does, but Tableau and Tableau Solos have natural movement in them which can be too much on their own. This blend is nice!


----------

